# The X-Files Boys!



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

They're HOME! After a torturous three week wait (after I picked them out) they are home now! I'd like to introduce Paper Clip and Jersey Devil.

I will have more pics once my camera is charged...lol

Paper Clip is a total squish already, he just loves to sit behind your neck and groom in your hair. He did this for like 30 min straight today. Devil fits his name. On the 2.5 hours drive home he didn't leave his brother alone once! He likes to start fights with Paper Clip, but PC wins most of the time. 

These three pics are from when I got to meet them when they were two weeks old. It was easy to pick the two boys I wanted as they seemed to pick me!

























And here they are this afternoon playing on me!

































As you can see Devil doesn't like to sit still for pictures! I'm hoping with a camera I will have more luck then I did with my webcam...lol

Emy


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

OH GOODNESS!
So CUTE!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Very adorable!

Curious question: Why is the print on your shirt backwards >_> Chris asked and now I have to know lol.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

CongRATS on the new boyz! They are adorable .


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

It's backwards because my camera on my computer actually takes a mirror image picture. 

Thanks so much...they are both so sweet, I luffs them sooo much!

Emy


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

My camera got charged after dinner! So...more pics!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

if the grin on your face is any indication it would seem you're thrilled to have them home. congrats on the new babies! i'm sure i speak for the majority when i say we're all looking forward to baby antics stories! *grins*


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Well the most funny thing that has happened so far is that Devil likes to get behind the litter pan. There is a small space where it doesn't quite meet the wall, and he likes to try to go down the hole, but he gets stuck and comes back out rear end first it's hillarious! I'll try to get a movie of it before he gets too big to try it any more...

Emy


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

... *Puts on black uniform and heads to new Jersey* I already told you I was going to kidnap them, you were warned


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're cute!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww there addorable


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

cutes!


----------

